# Unique goat colors



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm very curious to see everybody's unique goat colors!! please post lots of pics!!! Like cool patterns, or spots that look like something-harts, faces or something really one of a kind!!!! I'll start, Star Trek Romulan eye brows!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, he's not officially mine yet, but the dude on the left is the buckling I'm getting for this year. What makes it unique, is that he's an Alpine.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

My "reverse" colored Boer x Kiko. (Now even more ridiculously pregnant. Girl's gonna 'splode!)








Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Our spotted Nubian, Callie








Our paint Lamancha, Miley








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if i have any cool ones, but my friends have a goat that looks like it has a saddle on her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this is Missy, I have no clue what colour she's called, but she used to be mostly white when I first got her.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ni, I officially deem her color "fuzzy".


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My (now passed) silver buckskin Pygerian. His Dam (who I have) is a chocolate buckskin.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sydney, she is fuzzy! I love it! she's got frilly pants and a floppy Mohawk. I love it! 

your little wether was so cute! I'm sorry he's no longer with you.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a Boer kid (soon to be wethered and used as a buck companion) who is completely half white, half red. His name is Idzi, (pronounced EE-jee).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dexter is pure white except for the tip of his tail, which is gray.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Those are COOL!!! we should have done this sooner!!! I LOVE them ALL!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Look at emzi's two kids picture, the two white spots look like they would go together like a jigsaw puzzle that's cool


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I believe those two were twins, so maybe that explains it  :lol:


----------



## TheNanno (Dec 7, 2013)

Cuzco wins this thread... 

Baby pictures: 
















All growed up...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Look at emzi's two kids picture, the two white spots look like they would go together like a jigsaw puzzle that's cool


Tooo cool!!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, I loove Idzi! So sweet.

This is an outdated picture, but Camas is one of the flashier Alpines I've seen. Her Dam was an Alpine colored like an Oberhasli, save for one heart shaped spot on her flank. Camas is pied on both sides and has a white blaze on her face. Under all the white she is a cou clair.










Delphine is still affectionately known by her breeder as "Two Spot." He seems to have a soft place in his heart for her, as she was a very outgoing bottle baby for him and is now a too smart for her own good herd queen for me.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

All of these goats on here so far, are very uniquely colored aren't they? Her is Delilah with her cream colored fur, and next pictures are of Willow, who is a very interesting color and she has awesome face and leg markings. The last pic is of Delilah's mother. Ironic that a dark brown goat gives birth to a cream and white colored goat, eh?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My friend had a goat with a cheeta print left ear and he had a jigzaw puzzle body


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

FarmerInaDress, I love those coloured alpines!!!!!  my future herd will consist of alpines, but my bf wants colour.... now, i'll have to find some breeders that breeds goats that look like those to satisfy both our requirements. lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is JJ. Her coloring is unusual. I'm not sure what you would call it.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

I LOVE seeing pictures.
Here are two of my does that will NEVER be confused with my others :clap:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

This is my new baby girl. She was born Friday. She is a boer which makes her colorings even more unique. At least for our farm. LOL


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

chigarden said:


> I LOVE seeing pictures.
> Here are two of my does that will NEVER be confused with my others :clap:


I LOVE your black/white goat!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

springkids said:


> This is my new baby girl. She was born Friday. She is a boer which makes her colorings even more unique. At least for our farm. LOL


OOOO LOVE it LOVE it!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, here is a kinder baby girl, born on 2-13-14, she has the most unique coloring I'm debating on keeping her or selling her.

2nd pic is of the little guy born yesterday. I really wish he was a she, because she would be staying LOL. I think the father is my black and white spotted kinder, mom is oberhasli/alpine/saanen mix.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I have to show off my colorful 1 year old Buck, whose name is Party Boy because of all his colors! Can't wait to use him for breeding this fall!! Also these are two little doelings who I am getting and I bought them not only for their good blood lines but because of their cool coloring!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is my ND doe Rose. Black and white with blue eyes She is the most color I have in my little group of does!















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I so love color!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

My avatar picture is our most unique goat. She was born with a heart on her forehead. No matter how I pushed the hair on that heart around, it still presented a perfect heart but as she got older- it turned into a diamond shape. It was still so unique when she was small to see her little heart.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My little Lady Freedom stood out to me when i first saw her! She is completely symmetrical which is great because i have slight OCD over that! Except, after her first moult she turned into wire??>


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, lets try this again now that I figured out how to post pics


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow, Jessica. look at all those colours!!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

all these colored up kids have the same Saanen sire, big guy in the last 2 pics

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

russellp said:


> View attachment 59855
> View attachment 59856
> View attachment 59857
> View attachment 59858
> ...


Wow, cool;-)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> wow, Jessica. look at all those colours!!!


Thank you. I'm so happy with my colors I've been getting. Sadly I lost the one in the second picture. But the doe in the last picture us Diva out of diamonds who I got from crossroads.....aka Dazzles mom lol....so that is Dazzles half sister ;


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

*Dapples!*

These are our fullblood boers. :clap: Full of color and sweetness! We have a lot of thick colored boers coming up and a pregnant mom due the 25th. We have worked hard to get this herd. We have a lot more colors, but I thought these were enough.

Our triplets who are exactly 2 months old:

Our boy, Vader








Chief is our chunky buckling








This is our lovely doeling, Sochi!








One of our new doelings (she is a 75%) DOB: 11/30/13








And this is Diamond. She is due in 11 days!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I saw that one on the stand on face book??? I really like all your goats


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

My doe has this weird merling/roaning on her ear


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I think I saw that one on the stand on face book??? I really like all your goats


Thank you! And she was on facebook. We got her for a really good deal along with 2 others 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just had a baby!!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

He kinda looks like a bunny curled up in the last picture I love his colors.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't have pictures because my camera is about somewhere (it is not lost, I know where it is, I just can't remember) but my doeling is black with rusty brown and white moonspots and my favorite buckling is white with black spots (His name is Holstein)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We will call her StirFry! She almost looks like a saddle back German Shepherd!!!


----------



## cherokeechick (Feb 8, 2014)

This is Bubba. We have been told he is a Nubian/Boer mix. Head is black, body is white. These are 2 of his babies. The solid black buckling is mothered by a Nigerian. The white and black doeling is mothered by a full Nubian.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Omg she is so lovely and unique!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tooooo cute!!!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel as though Cuzco wins this thread. 

As a strutting two-month-old who looks like he fell in a paint bucket...
















And as a strapping big wether in the prime of life...
















Cuzco is a 200 lb. Alpine/Nubian wether. He is 12 years old.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

The first one is my full boer loriel and the second one is her month old baby and he is also full boer


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh woops the die pic didnt go throw


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is the does head i can't find any other pics if her at the moment but her head is the coolest part of her any way.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nanno said:


> I feel as though Cuzco wins this thread.
> 
> As a strutting two-month-old who looks like he fell in a paint bucket...
> View attachment 67626
> ...


What breed is he??? He is the breed of the goat I met when I was a kid that escaped daily to come play! I never saw another that looked like him!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oops I saw it at the bottom! He is gorgeous and brings back great memories of the first goat I met that was a fun big bundle of love!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

This is Keri.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's my new baby, she's the first chocolate boer I'v seen, and mine!!! She also has 3 black feet!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Oops I saw it at the bottom! He is gorgeous and brings back great memories of the first goat I met that was a fun big bundle of love!


I'm a Cuzco fan. here's a thread all about him - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/cuzcos-glamour-shot-o-day-157096/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's another colorful lil guy


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's my Mace with her dam Brown Sugar and her sire Spike.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Honey BooBoo Keri's sister. She is a gold buckskin with silver moon spots.


----------



## Snowfyre (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are some of ours...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE those spots!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had to post a picture of my Moon girl
View attachment 67811
View attachment 67812


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I love spots!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Wonderful spots on these goats! Where did your goat come from COgoatlover? Any relation to the Lil' Tumbleweed herd from Brighton? I love the brown points!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nanno said:


> Wonderful spots on these goats! Where did your goat come from COgoatlover? Any relation to the Lil' Tumbleweed herd from Brighton? I love the brown points!


Nope , no relation to lil tumbleweed  got some Goldthwaite and Lot-O-Pines in her though 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I want a moon-spotted doe so badly! My new buck's dam was all moon-spotted, so hopefully he'll throw some colour!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed for ya here 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Great thread!!

Snowyfyre, I LOOOOVVEE that last one!! Beautiful!! Everyone else's goats are gorgeous, too, of course


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Had to post a picture of my Moon girl
> View attachment 67811
> View attachment 67812
> 
> ...


I.NEED.THIS.GOAT.:greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I.NEED.THIS.GOAT.:greengrin:


:lol: want one of her kids? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I could!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wish I could!!


Too bad you weren't closer !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Snowfyre said:


> Here are some of ours...


You have a dapple lamancha too  I guess it's very uncommon here is mine 













But she is actually 3/4 boer 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

As for odd ball colors these are my coolest....I think anyways lol














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

springkids said:


> This is my new baby girl. She was born Friday. She is a boer which makes her colorings even more unique. At least for our farm. LOL


I am going to want to see LOTS of photos of this kid growing up. The patterns are very unique.


----------



## PigmyPower (May 23, 2014)




----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I am going to want to see LOTS of photos of this kid growing up. The patterns are very unique.


I will try to get an updated photo. I was so afraid her colors would fade but so far they are staying the same. She is super sweet. We call her Dizzy.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's my spotted girl








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Though I wouldn't call this colour unique, it's certainly unique considering the lack of colour in the parents. Dam was almost solid red and sire was a traditional Boer colour/pattern.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think she is stunning!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

He, unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:crazy: Ya, that is how it goes, the stinky boys are the prettiest! LOL!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had more cool colors since my last post 



















That's flask Kay Kay and no name yet lol.... I'm letting the buyers little girl name him. And I'm thinking about buying this doe...I think she's kinda cool but if I was smart I would pass  why can't I be rich lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> why can't I be rich lol


Because you have goats...:lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol isn't that the truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Mine is probably not that "unique" a color since it has been identified as "Lavender" but I haven't ever seen a goat solid with this color before (and neither have most people who all comment on it) 

My new baby ASH. The first phot of her face is pretty accurate color wise... She seems to photograph with numerous shades, but in person she is a solid pale silver-grey all over with just slightly darker stockings, and matching silver eyes.

I am not sure it's "unique" but it definitely caught my attention!
(Both her parents are solid white btw)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I don't care if that's considered unique or not....she is beautiful!!! I would be so stoked if I had a kid with that color 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE that lavender baby!!! And the spotted boers!!! I want LOL! :drool:


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Thanks guys I am totally stoked about her, not just her cool paint job, I just love everything about her! The fact that she has that fantastic silvery color is just a bonus. I have seen it on others in moon spots but never a whole animal in it.

Since this thread is about unique colors, I rent some large pasture for my horses and the manager of it rotates the goats and horses though different dections... He has herd of 400-500 goats out there (Boer, Nubian, and Spanish meat goats) and there are always super cool and loudly colored babies around. This was one of my favorites:


----------

